# Readings of Oakville Tap Water?



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

I am in the process of deciding what I would like to do when I set up my new aquarium (yay!), and it would help me greatly if I knew what the chlorine, chloramine, GH, KH, PH, ect were of Oakville tap water. I know I can smell quite a bit of chlorine at least in my tap water. 

I've tried looking for the info on google, but I am getting nowhere fast. Any information will be greatly appreciated, so thank you all in advance!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi I live in Burlington, so you will have the same tap water as I have which is PH 7.6. This is too high for keeping Crystal Shrimps in but all others should be fine. I keep yellows, blue pearls, tigers, all in this water, but my crystals need a tank with special substrate that can lower the PH to 6.6-6.8 I am using the new Fluval Stratum for shrimps for this and am very happy so far with the results. I have 3 berried Crystal red shrimps in one of my tanks so I know they must be liking the PH, as they won't breed in higher PH.

GH and KH will depend on what you put in your tank and how often you do water changes etc...everyone's is different.

Hope this helps.


----------



## NomiGold (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you! No plans to keep shrimp (yet), but that is very helpful.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Halton doesn't use chloramines at all, but chlorine, yes. Some info is available on the Region of Halton site...


----------

